# Laptop für Mediengestalterin ca. 500 €



## henne121 (11. März 2011)

*Laptop für Mediengestalterin ca. 500 €*

Liebe User,

wie dem Titel entnehmen zu ist suche ich für meine Freundin einen neuen Laptop weil ihr Netbook, wie ich es ihr prophezeit habe -.-, leisteungstechnisch nicht mehr ausreicht. Als Bildschirm sind 15,6 '' absolut in Ordnung, das Budget liegt leider nur bei 500 € max. 520. Sie will den Laptop hauptsächlich als Alltagsknecht benutzen, allerdings ab und zu auch mal mit Photoshop oder sont einem mir nicht näher bekannten "Mediengestalter-Programm" üben.
An der Stelle bin ich mir unsicher, worauf man beim Kauf mehr Wert legen sollte. Spielen will sie gar nicht. Kann man daher die Grafikkarte vernachlässigen oder sollte man da nicht an der falschen Stelle sparen ?
Sie hat zwar gesagt sie will keine Hilfe, aber ich will sie auch nicht ins offene Messer laufen lassen ^^
Ihr Vorschlag ist dieser hier :
Acer TravelMate 5740-433G50Mnss 39,6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Der bietet einen netten i-5 Prozessor, allerdings macht mich die Grafikkarte stutzig. 
Als Alternative hab ich beim ersten Stöbern den hier entdeckt:
MSI FX600-i3343W7P (0016G122-SKU2) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Der hat zwar "nur" einen i-3 Prozessor, aber immerhin eine Grafikkarte die mir etwas sagt.

Deswegen nun die Frage...sollen wir angesichts ihrer Anforderung eher nach nem guten Prozessor gucken oder eben auch auf die Grafikkarte achten ?
Für andere Vorschläge bin ich sehr offen, da ich mich mit Laptops leider nicht wirklich befasst habe in letzter Zeit.

Danke schonmal,

henne121


----------



## henne121 (14. März 2011)

Über das ganze Wochenende nicht eine Antwort ? Enttäuscht mich nicht Leute. Ich hoffe irgendwem mit Ahnung fällt noch was ein


----------



## Superwip (14. März 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Mediengestalterin ca. 500 €*

Ich würde absolut keinen Wert auf die GraKa legen; heutige IGPs sind garnicht so schlecht; einige Anwendungen, auch Photoshop können zwar GPU beschleunigt werden, der CPU ist dennoch viel wichtiger



> Acer TravelMate 5740-433G50Mnss 39,6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> Der bietet einen netten i-5 Prozessor, allerdings macht mich die Grafikkarte stutzig.



Dieses Gerät ist daher meiner Meinung nach durchaus die bessere Wahl

Eine wichtige Frage ist auch: wird für die Bildbearbeitung ein externer Bildschirm verwendet? Wenn nein muss viel Wert auf den Bildschirm gelegt werden- wobei das in dem Preisbereich sehr schwer ist, egal wie viele Abstriche man bei der übrigen Hardwarwe macht


----------



## henne121 (14. März 2011)

Ja das knappe Budget hat mir auch schon Kopfweh bereitet.aber die Einschätzung zur cpu hilft mir schonmal.zum Glück ist am Arbeitsplatz ein ordentlicher Monitor vorhanden.der Laptop ist nur zum privaten üben.da wird sie nunmal mit den abstrichen leben müssen. Danke dir


----------



## x-up (14. März 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Mediengestalterin ca. 500 €*

Also ich würde auch eher den MSI nehmen.  
Eine integrierte HDGrafik von Intel kann meines Wissens nicht mit einer NVIDIA GeForce GT325M mithalten, obwohl letztere auch nicht die schnellste ist.

Siehe auch Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

EDIT: möchte meinem Vorgänger aber zustimmen, das Photoshop eher CPU-lastig ist.
und den finde ich auch noch OK:
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/packard+bell+tk85+jo+066ge+core+i5+4gb+ati


----------



## henne121 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Mediengestalterin ca. 500 €*

@ x-up
Der Packard-Bell klingt verlockend. Ebenfalls einen i-5, dafür 1gb mehr ram und ne extra grafikeinheit. 
Die Grafikbenchmarks hab ich auch schon durchgeschaut, ich weiß nur nicht wie vergleichbar da die integrierten Grafikeinheiten der intel cpus sind.


----------



## henne121 (16. März 2011)

Ich bin mittlerweile vom p/l Verhältnis des packard bell recht angetan, weil ich denke, dass man da recht viel für sein (knappes) Geld bekommt. Hab der Dame das ding gezeigt, nun hält sie den Hersteller für ne billigmarke, weil sie von dem noch nie was gehört hat -.- kann das einer bestätigen oder ist die Qualität in Ordnung ? Von Acer ist sie recht abgetan obwohl bei ihrem alter nacheinander beide schaniere gebrochen sind. Naja frauenlogik


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (16. März 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Mediengestalterin ca. 500 €*

Also von einem Acer-Notebook würde ich persönlich absehen. Habe da im Bezug auf den Support und die Qualtität sehr negative Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ich würde ja jetzt gerne ein Sony Vaio vorschlagen, auch wenn es den Preisrahmen leicht sprengt.
Anbei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sony bietet halt nen super Kundenservice. Da würde ich den Aufpreis lieber investieren um ein anständiges Gerät in Händen halten zu können


----------



## henne121 (16. März 2011)

Kann am Handy für Grafik leider nicht genau lesen, aber 520 Euro wären auch ok. Werd mir die leistungsdaten zuhause anschauen. Aber Sony vaio ist ein gutes Argument


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (16. März 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Mediengestalterin ca. 500 €*

Sind 619€ für das Notebook


----------



## henne121 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Mediengestalterin ca. 500 €*

Habs auch gerade gelesen ^^ das ist leider wirklich außerhalb des rahmens, und der Prozessor ist auch "nur" ein i-3. hab noch ein Packard Bell bei Amazon gefunden :
Packard Bell Easynote TK85-JO-062GE 39,6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Also für so wenig Geld scheinen die ja echt viel zu bieten. Oder hab ich jetzt einen Haken übersehen ?
Gibts allgemein zu Packard Bell etwas bezüglich Qualität auszusetzen ?


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Mediengestalterin ca. 500 €*

eh..ja..zumindest wenns nach meinen kriterien geht, dannfallen pb und acer fast immer raus..bei acer machen sich eig nur die travelmate timeline x, aber das soll hier nicht thema des ganzen sein.
pb hat die angewohnheit die gehäuse der günstigen acer zu übernehmen, deswegen auch oft die sehr sehr ähnlichen notebooks. die tastatur ist wie bei acer wohl ne "floating" tastatur, sehr schwammig und keine prezisen druckpunkte. wackeln auhc wie bedeppert.
auch ist das gehäuse nicht grad stabil sondern sehr wackelig.


----------



## Verminaard (16. März 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Mediengestalterin ca. 500 €*

Ich werfe mal einen Lenovo in den Raum.
Hat zwar auch "nur" eine i3 CPU aber der Rest klingt ganz ok


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Mediengestalterin ca. 500 €*

naja, weiß nicht. die lenovos außherhalb der thinkpad reihe sind auch recht mäßig...die haben oft mit verarbeitungsmängeln zu kämpfen.
was aber wirklich kacke ist ist die kackauflösung auf 15,6 zoll..das ist ja schon fast krebserregend. die auflösung auf meinem 13,3 ist mir teilweise schon zu grob....auf 15,6 sollte echt sowas wie 1440x... oder 1600x900. vor allem für mediengestalter...
aber naja, das budget ist recht knapp gemessen...
wenn rechenintensive programme genutzt werden könnte i3 knapp werden. wobei photoshop mit mienem stromspar i3 auch läuft...


----------



## Verox (16. März 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Mediengestalterin ca. 500 €*

die soll sich nicht so haben. Bisschen weniger Schminke im nächsten Monat kaufen und lieber in ihr "Arbeitsgerät" investieren. Ihre Zukunft hängt möglicherweise von dem Teil ab. Das musst du ihr klar machen. Als Mediengestalterin braucht sie eher nen Stand PC und nen Bildschirm mit IPS Panel und keinen Schickiemickie Laptop von der Stange. Wenn Sie schon sowas lernt sollte sie nicht am falschen Ende sparen. 

Daher von mir keinen weiteren kommentar zu diesen Geräten. 

Ein gebrauchtes Macbook wäre keine Alternative ?

Und gerade wie mein Vorredner schon sagte ist bei Mediengesgtaltern die Auflösung ja wohl auch ein Kriterium das man nicht unterschätzen sollte. Man denke nur Sie soll eine HP erstellen für verschiedene native Auflösungen .... 

Sorry aber die 500 €*halte ich von UNMACHBAR wenn sie am Ende etwas gescheites haben will.


----------



## henne121 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Mediengestalterin ca. 500 €*

@ Verox
Über das Budget brauch wohl nicht mehr gestritten werden, man ist sich einig, dass es fast zu wenig ist um irgendwas gescheites hinzubekommen. Bezüglich eines gebrauchten Macbooks hab ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber die Hardware scheint immer so veraltet und wenn man in dme Preisrahmen bleiben möchte kriegt man auch nur 13''. Und nur für den Apfel zahlen stört mich ein wenig, wobei manch einer ja behauptet, dass für die Mediengestaltung Apple ja ganz toll sein soll. Sind die Softwarevorteile so groß, dass man über veraltete/ schlechtere Hardware hinwegsehen kann ?

henne121


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Mediengestalterin ca. 500 €*

also 500 und gebrauchtes macbook? da lässt sich kein vernünftiges finden, vor allem weil bei dem preis keins mit unibody drinne ist. die 13er davor hatten alles schlechtes plastik und das war nicht geil. vorallem das weiße verfärbt mal derbe schnell, viele nutzer klagen von brüchen und so. ne lass mal die finger von. wenn ich mich zwischen 500 € gebrauchtes macbook und pb mit i5!!! entscheiden müsste, dann doch das übel mit pb. da hab ich wenigstens die leistung, die ich als mediengestalter auhc wirklcih brauche. die alten macbooks hatten nicht so geile cpu und gpu drinne...eher mäßig. naja nicht dass das pb superduper ist, aber da sind einfach neuere cpu und gpu drinne.
aber beides recht krebsig.
lieber sparen und sich dann iwann ein gutes thinkpad t oder w kaufen, eher w, da da die guten panels drinne sind die adobe rgb displays. oder ein dell xps. da sind auch super panels drinne.
kostet aber alles. das xps würde da sogar eher in reichweite sein, da die durch gutscheine und so schon für 800 zu holen sind


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (17. März 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Mediengestalterin ca. 500 €*

Ein MacBook ist sicherlich nicht der Weißheit letzter Schuss... insbesondere die Glossy-Displays verfälschen etwas die Farben.

Ich nutze hier selbst ein MacBook Pro 15" (Late 2008) und werde in naher Zukunft auf ein Sony Vaio wechseln. 
Die 500€ sind halt wirklich stramm... wie gesagt, das von mir vorgeschlagene Vaio halt ich für ganz gut. i3 hin oder her. Wenn zu einem gebrauchten MacBook gegriffen wird, ist es ein Intel Core 2 Duo ^^ Da wäre man mit dem i3 sogar noch besser bedient...


----------



## SmOOthr3D (17. März 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Mediengestalterin ca. 500 €*

kann dir das Lenovo b560 nur empfehlen, nutze es persönlich für Visual Studio, Photoshop etc, ne runde Sache.

ne 310m ist verbaut reicht auch für Cs:s und das neue Warhammer 40k


Lenovo IBM B560, Core i5-460M 2.53GHz, 4096MB, 500GB, DVD+/-RW, 15.6" (M488HGE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

lg smooth


----------



## xeno75 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Mediengestalterin ca. 500 €*

Das einzige Argument für ein gebrauchtes Mac Book wäre, wenn Ihr Arbeitgeber auch Macs im Einsatz hat. Ansonsten sind Macs kein Stück besser für Photoshop, InDesign und Co, auch wenn das vor Jahren mal so war. Mittlerweile ist auch der Wechsel von PC Dateien zu Mac Dateien relativ Problemlos, solange die Programmversionen die selben sind.


----------



## iRaptor (17. März 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Mediengestalterin ca. 500 €*



SmOOthr3D schrieb:


> kann dir das Lenovo b560 nur empfehlen, nutze es persönlich für Visual Studio, Photoshop etc, ne runde Sache.
> 
> ne 310m ist verbaut reicht auch für Cs:s und das neue Warhammer 40k
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## henne121 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Mediengestalterin ca. 500 €*

@SmOOthr3D
Das Lenovo gefällt mir auch recht gut, optisch schön neutral und die Komponenten sind denke ich für den Preis auch top. Werd ihr das morgen mal zeigen, auch wenn ich schon fast an ihrer Beratungsresistenz verzweifele ^^
Aber ganz unberaten will ich sie auch nicht lassen, da kriegt man ja ein schlechtes Gewissen wenn sie sich nachher im nächstbesten Laden über den tisch ziehen lässt. An dieser Stelle ein Dankeschön für die Ratschläge, selbst wenn sie am Ende nicht bringen sollten 
Wer sonst noch eine zündende Idee hat ist trotzdem willkommen.

henne121


----------



## Verox (18. März 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Mediengestalterin ca. 500 €*



iRaptor schrieb:


> /sign


 /sign



Entweder das oder sie soll die Laptop-Schnapsidee über Bord werfen. Wenn man bedenkt, dass nen Entwicklungsland Laptop auch schon 100 Euro kostet kriegtse da für 500 Öcken schon ziemlich viel


----------

